# Community Service Officer Northeastern University



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Community Service Officer*
Northeastern University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/18/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety

*Community Service Officer

About the Opportunity

Position Summary:*

Community Service Officers (CSOs) are non-sworn security officers assigned to patrol or front desk duties in support of all aspects of agency operations. CSOs may assist in all police department functions but do not have the authority to make a full-custody arrest, use handcuffs, or carry a firearm.

*About the Opportunity:*

The Northeastern University Police Department engages the community through a comprehensive program of police, emergency management, international security, crime prevention, emergency medical, and related public safety services to promote the conditions by which Northeastern University operates as intended throughout the world. The Department operates under the tenants of Procedural Justice and believes in continuous active engagement with members of our community, to prevent crime and increase the quality of life for those we serve.

Click here to see what it means to be a member of the NUPD family.

Click here to see an overview of the University's comprehensive benefits package including educational incentives, comprehensive medical coverage, retirement plans, and fitness/wellness programs.

*Responsibilities:*

Patrol buildings, grounds, and environs of the University
Respond and perform access control duties including securing and/or unlocking academic buildings for faculty, staff and students
Respond to fire, smoke detector, and security alarms
Provide non-emergency medical escorts to area hospitals
Provide safety escorts
Fill front desk assignments
Answer non-emergency calls for service
Receive and fill out property receipts for lost and found items
Other duties as assigned
*Qualifications:*

Mandatory Job Requirements

High School diploma or GED equivalent
Massachusetts Driver's License
Willing to work varying shifts and flexible hours, including weekends and holidays
Will be required to pass a comprehensive background check, drug screening, and psychological exam
Strong written and oral communication skills with an aptitude for problem solving and customer service
Ability to exercise discretion, use good judgement, and act quickly in emergency situations
Work Environment & Physical Demands

This position is an essential personnel position which requires working in a variety of situations including during holidays, weekends, day/evening/night shifts, forced overtime, and in a state of emergency
Must be able to: sit or stand for long periods of time; walk, run, climb, bend, stoop and lift weights proportionate with need to perform medical assistance; wear a uniform and equipment, and operate a motor vehicle
*Preferred Qualifications:*

Previous security experience preferred
Familiarity with Windows based software preferred
*Additional Information:*

Selection Process: The NUPD conducts a rolling application process for the Community Service Officer position. Each hiring cycle remains active and open until all available positions have been filled. This position requires a panel interview, criminal background check, drug screening, and psychological exam. Once initiated, the selection process takes approximately 3 months. If at any point during the selection process you are notified that you are not moving forward, applicants may reapply in the future.

*Position Type*

Safety and Security

*Additional Information*

Northeastern University is an equal opportunity employer, seeking to recruit and support a broadly diverse community of faculty and staff. Northeastern values and celebrates diversity in all its forms and strives to foster an inclusive culture built on respect that affirms inter-group relations and builds cohesion.

All qualified applicants are encouraged to apply and will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, religion, color, national origin, age, sex, sexual orientation, disability status, or any other characteristic protected by applicable law.

To learn more about Northeastern University's commitment and support of diversity and inclusion, please see www.northeastern.edu/diversity.

*To apply, visit https://northeastern.wd1.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/careers/job/Boston-MA-Main-Campus/Community-Service-Officer_R104667*jeid-41bb1bf7579ae44bad08402896d48cf9








Northeastern is an Equal Opportunity/ Affirmative Action, Title IX educational institution and employer. Minorities, women, and persons with disabilities are strongly encouraged to apply.


----------

